# Bissanzeiger selber bauen???



## Knobbes (21. Januar 2004)

Hi, 
hat von euch schon mal jemand einen Bissanziger selber gebaut?oder zufällig eine Bauanleitung mit Schaltplan?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Pilkman (21. Januar 2004)

Hmm, meinst Du das lohnt, mal abgesehen von dem Spaß, dass man etwas selbst gebastelt hat?
;+ ;+ ;+ 
´nen guten Carpsounder Standard bekommst Du doch mittlerweile ab ca. 35 Euro - ich glaub, allein für das Material legst Du bestimmt mehr hin. Ganz abgesehen von dem abzudichtenden Gehäuse...

Pilkman


----------



## Brummel (21. Januar 2004)

Mit genau derselben Frage bin ich damals auch hier ins Board eingestiegen, und so ungefähr sah auch die erste Antwort darauf aus. ;+ 
Aus heutiger Sicht muß ich dem zustimmen, obwohl ich riesigen Spaß am Selbermachen hab (nur was das Basteln betrifft:q ), aber nach dem Durchrechnen der benötigten "Zutaten" ist mir das Selbstbauen auch vergangen, lohnt sich wirklich nicht.
Jedenfalls war mir der Preis für den Spaß zu hoch, wobei ich das größte Problem nicht in der Abdichtung sehe. Habe auch keinen Schaltplan oder Layout dafür gefunden, wahrscheinlich aus gutem Grund.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Knobbes (22. Januar 2004)

@Pilkman
Das Gehäüse könnte man Cnc fräsen und dann einen passenden Dichtring reinzwängen.Müsste gehen .
@Brummel,
aber wie hast du dann den Bissanzeiger gebaut, wenn du keinen Schaltplan hattest?
Mir ist das schon klar, das das ein grosser Aufwand ist, aber super wäre es wenn man es dann hinbekommt.
Bei uns in der Firma muss ich ab und zu mal Platinen ätzen, da könnt ich Abfallstücke  mitätzen, die Bauteile könnte ich recht günstig beziehen,da man wenn man die richtigen Leute in der Firma kennt, sozusagen bei einer Grossbestellung eine Nebenbestellung macht, zu Konditionen von der Grossbestellung.

Wie hast du das mit der Schnurlaufrolle gemacht,  wo dann die Lichtschranke anzeigt, wenn die Schnur in Bewegung ist? Welches Material? Ahnlich wie ein Windrad mit 4 Ausleger?
Besten Dank.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## BadPoldi (22. Januar 2004)

Hi Knoppes,

also würd ich dir zwar auch abraten, aber versuch macht klug. :q 

die meisten bissanzeiger verwenden im schnurlaufröllchen (oder auch daneben) magnete die an einem reed-kontakt vorbeigeführt werden. 
ansonsten würd ich mit ner verlängerten achse, gleich mit winkelschrittgebern machen. als werkstoff würd ich wenn möglich teflon nehmen.

hoffe das hilft dir etwas, viel spaß beim basteln....

BadPoldi


----------



## Knobbes (23. Januar 2004)

@BadPoldi,
Das mit den reedkontakten ist ne gute Idee, aber die Lichtschranken sind billiger.
Das mit dem Teflon, hört sich gut an.
Besten dank.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Flußbarschfan (23. Januar 2004)

Hi, also wenn Du Dir Teflon als Baustoff holen musst, ´ne Cnc Fräse benötigts, denke ich, dass Du mit ner Ersteigerung bei Ebay besser weg kommst. Habe selbst ne Weile an soetwas gebastelt. Problem bei den Lichtschranken war die kontaktunterbrechung - bei den gekauften passiert das durch Flügelräder - da hab ich nach langem Suchen beim Modelflugzeugbau welche gefunden, die leicht genug waren. Als Röllchen habe ich auf die Achse ein kleines Rädchen von einer Miniaturdampfmaschine gesetzt. Das Gehäuse habe ich aus einer Tupperbilligbox gebaut, viel Heißkleber verwendet.  Nun dann kam das Problem mit dem Schaltplan. Ich habe das Ganze Netz durchforstet, habe aber nichts diesbezüglich gefunden. Ein gute Freund (Elektroniker) hat mir dann was gebastelt, was per 9V Batterie ging, es piepte hatte aber keine Leuchtdioden, verbrauchte ziemlich viel Saft und war nicht alltagstauglich. Letztendlich will ich Dich nicht belehren oder so, ich habs aufgegeben, mir die ersten damals gebraucht gekauft und hab mir mittlerweile ein paar bessere gekauft. Die Kosten waren im Endeffekt zu hoch. Ansonsten kannst Du Dir ja mal einen ausleihen oder defekten im Angelladen geben lassen, vielleicht kannst Du was aus den Platinen erkennen. Mir war das als Laie nicht möglich! Gruss & Petri Heil


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. Januar 2004)

a) Lichtschranke würd ich lassen, dadurch saufen die Dinger gut Batterie, weil ja die ganze zeit ne LED brennen muss. Wird im Endeffekt teurer als ein guter gekaufter.

b) Nen Askari-und-Co-Optonic-nachbau kostet 10€, Einzelteile + versand beim selberbauen bald das Doppelte.

c) Wasserdichter als nen Carpsounder wirds doch nicht, zuverlässiger schon mal gar nicht, und die gibts ab 10€ gebraucht bei Ebay.

d) für die Optonics gabs einen ersatzteilesatz mit Flügelrad und anderen leicht verlierbaren Teilen. Vielleicht gibts den noch irgendwo. Für die Fox gabs auch die Rädchen mit 2 oder 4 magneten nachzukaufen.

Ich bastele gerade die Fox-Micron-P/PS bzw. AVA Raubfischbissanzeiger (Ohne rädchen) für den Sohn von nem Kollegen billig nach. Da hab ich schon Probleme die Teile zu kriegen. Wenn ich fertig bin kommt die Bauanleitung ins Magazin, muss aber noch ein paar teile besorgen, kann also noch 1-2 monate Dauern.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Brummel (23. Januar 2004)

@Knobbes,

Tschuldigung, hab jetzt erst grad mal wieder ins Board geschaut, an welcher Stelle in meinem Beitrag steht denn, daß ich das Projekt vollendet hab?  
Jedenfalls hatte ich damals vor, die Elektronik aus einer alten Maus zu verwenden, inklusive der Rädchen, wie gesagt bin ich nicht weiter gekommen als bis zur "grauen Theorie". Würde jetzt auch eher auf Reed`s setzen. Unter anderem auch aus dem von Geraetefetischist angeführten Grund des Stromverbrauchs, hab mir dann einen Satz Carpsounder von einem Bekannten günstig zugelegt. (na ja, die Zeit drängte   )
Aber irgendwie hab ich angesichts des Wetters hierzulande (-15 Grad und keine besseren Aussichten   ) richtig Lust bekommen, die Sache doch noch aufzugreifen, obwohl Kosten und Aufwand  eigentlich dagegen sprechen. Manchmal machen selbstgebaute Dinge halt mehr Freude als gekaufte.
Vielleicht könnte man dann die Ergebnisse vergleichen und kostenmäßig überarbeiten und optimieren.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Knobbes (23. Januar 2004)

Das ist so,
ich bin noch in der Ausbildung als Mechatroniker, in der Mittagspause oder nach Feierabend kann ich nach Absprach an Cnc Fräsmachinen und Nc Drehmaschinen ran, Platine ätzen wäre auch kein Problem, Bauteile könnte ich günstig beziehen.

Also sogesehen wird es dann für mich nicht zu teuer.

Mein Problem ist es allerdings, das ich eine Bauanleitung brauche, zumindestens vom elektrischen her.
Das Gehäuse seh ich nicht so als Problem, klar wird es nicht so schön wie ein Orginal Bissanzeiger, aber die Funktion solls erfüllen.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Brummel (23. Januar 2004)

Hi Knobbes,

Um die Schönheit geht`s  mir dabei auch nicht, sondern nur um den Spaß und das Erfolgserlebnis, sowas selbst zustande bekommen zu haben.
Darum sagte ich ja auch, erstmal versuchen sowas hinzukriegen und dann die ganze Sache optimieren (mein "Prototyp" wird wohl ziemlich...äähm..., seltsam aussehen :q  ).
 Aber das geht wohl jedem Bastler so, Platinen selbst zu entwickeln und zu ätzen ist ja kein Problem, aber so einen CNC-Arbeitsplatz hätte ich auch gern! :m 

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## kv2408 (24. Februar 2004)

Hey Knobbes!!

hast Du jetzt schon eine Bauanleitung bekommen??
Bin auch gerade dabei einen Bissanzeiger selber zu bauen.

kv2408


----------



## gismowolf (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Knobbes und alle Anglerfreunde am Board!
Anfang der 70-er Jahre,als alle noch als Bißanzeiger ein Glöckchen an die Rute klemmten oder an die Schnur hingen,baute ich mir 
elektrische Bißanzeiger mit akkustischer (9V Türsummer)und 
optischer (Glühbirnchen)Anzeige betrieben mit einer 9V Batterie.
Mittels Kippschalter konnte ich entweder optisch oder akkustisch
oder auch beide Signale schalten!Damals wurden von Platil 200
m Monofil zusammenhängend in schließbaren Kunststoffboxen
verkauft,welche man dann für Zubehörteile verwenden konnte.
Ich nahm diese Boxen in der Mitte durchgeschnitten als wasserdichten Behälter für die Bißanzeiger.Batterie(+Reserve !)
und Summer kamen in`s Innere.Lämpchen,Schalter und zwei 
Kontaktfedern,zwischen denen das Monofil eingeklemmt wurde,  
waren außen aufmontiert.Das Ganze hat wunderbar funktioniert,
außer bei starkem Regen und hatte enormen Batterieverbrauch.
Aber wie gesagt,zu kaufen gab`s solche Bißanzeiger noch nicht!!
Heute würde ich meine karge Freizeit für solche Dinge nicht mehr verschwenden,sondern 1. lieber im Board schmökern oder 2.
fischen gehen!!Aber Knobbes,wenn`s Dir Spaß macht,dann bau 
Dir doch welche!!Ich wünsch Dir viel Vergnügen dabei!#6


----------



## Knobbes (25. Februar 2004)

@kv2408
ich hab mal einen Schlatplan bekommen, aber keine Stückliste dazu, und aus dem Plan konnte mal nicht alle Daten herauslesen.
Das war da Problem.
@ gismowolf
Danke für deinen Beistand.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## kv2408 (26. Februar 2004)

Hey Knobbes!
Wenn Du den Schaltplan noch hast, könntest fu ihn mir ja mal schicken, dann kann ich ihn mal ansehen und wenn ich zufällig mehr erkenne kann ich dir ja bescheid sagen.
;+ 

kv2408


----------



## Knobbes (26. Februar 2004)

@kv2408
ich schau am samstag mal nach ob ich den noch habe, geb dir dann Bescheid.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Stefan265 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger selber bauen???*

würde mich mal interessieren, was aus dem Projekt geworden ist!?  ...lang lang ists ja her 

Deshalb die Frage: Habt Ihr die Dinger mal fertig gebaut? Gibts Bilder?


----------



## Knobbes (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger selber bauen???*

@ Stefan265,

da ich zwar den Plan hatte, aber keine Stückliste ist es nichts geworden,hat mich damals eben interessiert, heutzutage , muss ich sagen ist es ja so , das die Bissanzeiger recht billig kaufen kannst und sogar auch mit Funk.
Den Plan kann ich jetzt aber auch nicht mehr finden, hab den glaub schon gelöscht.


----------



## Fischotte (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger selber bauen???*

mich würd es aber mal interessieren WELCHE FUNKBISSANZEIGER zu empfehlen sind?

...habe schon desöfteren gelesen das FUNKBISSANZEIGER irgendwelche macken haben, z.b. Wackelkontakte, Wasserdichte, Zuverlässigkeit, Reichweite, u.s.w.


----------



## Fischotte (5. November 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger selber bauen???*

Petri Heil,

hat jemand mit diesem http://www.amazon.de/Pelzer-Funkbissanzeiger-Bissanzeiger-Bite-Indicator/dp/B004C6F7MO       Funkbissanzeiger Erfahrungen gemacht, und kann mir dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## Kouta (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger selber bauen???*

Mal als frage, woran hat es eigtl genau gemangelt ? Da auch ein Grund der zu hohen kosten war .
Wenn man einen.rein mechanisch bissanzeiger bauen würde, um den Strom verbrauch gering zu halten, reicht da nicht ein mechanisches rädchen an dem eine Art kollektor angebracht ist ohne kohlebürsten. Eher eine Art draht der darauf spannt, damit der wiederstand gering gehalten wird und sich das rädchen frei sehen kann. Dieser kollektor führt dann zu einem transistor der dann die Hauptspannung ( 9V) Freigibt und diese  so ein licht und Tonsignal erzeugen kann.
Kleines Rad mit einem kollektor oder ähnliches, das schon bei 1/10 umdrehung die emitter Spannung durchlässt. Man könnte nAtürlich auch den alten ausrangierten drehschalter vom lautstärkeregler nehmen. Jedenfalls das elektro Bauteil davon. Ein wenig modifiziert damit es nicht als dimmer funktioniert sondern ab bestimmten punkten durchgang gewährt.

Wäre das denn eine möglichkeit ? Son transitor kostet rund 10 Cent, LED's auch in dem dreh und einen Tongeber findet man auch schon für nen Euro  

Grüße Dave


----------



## amir0303 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger selber bauen???*

hier ist ein link aber ich find es etwas kompliziert. 

http://www.edutek.ltd.uk/Binaries/Circuits/Pulsed_Tone_Generator.pdf

Es geht auch einfacher mit einem LM555 timer, drei 100KOhm widerstaenden, einem kondensator 0,1 micro F und einem elektrolyt 1microF.
Ich habe einfach zwei magneten an ein rad aus einem alten radio geklebt und als trigger benutze ich ein reed relais.
das gute an dem "oneshot monostable circuit" ist, dass der ton ausgeht sogar wenn der kontakt zu bleibt. man hoert einen beep ton und erst beim zweiten magneten hoert man wieder einen ton.


----------



## amir0303 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger selber bauen???*

Als stromversorgung kann man 5-16V nehmen. es haengt von den verwendeten elementen ab.
unten sind links fuer die wichtigsten elemente. alles wird umsonst verschickt.
ziemlich billig
Ich verwende eine 9V batterie.
ein gehause hab ich noch nicht dafuer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/32067498811...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1884wt_952

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220966228262?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1804wt_905

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32067498811...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1884wt_952

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251079109140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## xmxrrxr (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bissanzeiger selber bauen???*

Hallo Leute,

hat bisher niemand mit einem Low-Power Pic  sein Glück versucht ?
Alle analogen Bauteile (Timer , etc) fressen richtig Strom.
Ein PIC mit Low Power und Sleep-Funktion liegt im nA bis µA- Bereich während der Wartezeit.....

Und bevor die Frage kommt, ich entwickle zur Zeit etwas und NEIN ich habe noch nichts vorzeigbares.


----------

